# White Fungus



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

about a week ago I noticed a white fungus on my two Black Mollies, it hasn't appeared to have much of an impact on them, aside from being a bit slower moving then usual, what gets me, is that out of my whole 35 gallon they are the only ones who apear to have it, I suppose that it could be harder to see on some of my other fish due to thier color but they all apear healthy and active.

I've been feeding them a mix of Anti-Bacterial and Anti-Parasite medicated fish food since I first noticed it about a week ago, and the symptoms will disapear for a day, then come back again the next. I also have an Anti-Fungal medication that I got when I bought the tank(got it used) but it's really old stuff that had been sitting in the guys basement for years before I bought it from him, and bottle dosn't give any directions about proper use.

So, can anyone tell me what this is, and how to properly treat it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The slime on a black molly will often look cloudy, making it look like it has fungus. If the fish are acting normal, then keep feeding that food for the correct time and then stop. Never cut short a treatment of antibiotics, or the surviving germs will give rise to a new population resistant to treatment.


----------

